# What is the safest setting for Wahl Bravura for grooming the face and feet?



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Probably because the teeth are *slightly* further apart than the 10. The safest blade is a #10. That is also the blade used on the sanitary trim (around stomach, genitals, and anus). It is also safe on shaved poodle feet, and a great place to start when learning how to do shaved feet. I like using the Bravura mini on shaved poodle feet, and it is on a #30. For face and feet, go with #10. If you feel like you aren't shaving enough hair, bump up to #15. If you don't notice any irritation (nicking or razor burn), bump it up to a #30. Some people will say that the #15 will nick more, so they will skip it and go straight to #30. Just be careful since you have a white spoo. I'm at a point where I feel like a #40 reverse shave isn't taking off enough hair for me! lol I like it bald! I want to try a #50!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Probably because the teeth are *slightly* further apart than the 10. The safest blade is a #10. That is also the blade used on the sanitary trim (around stomach, genitals, and anus). It is also safe on shaved poodle feet, and a great place to start when learning how to do shaved feet. I like using the Bravura mini on shaved poodle feet, and it is on a #30. For face and feet, go with #10. If you feel like you aren't shaving enough hair, bump up to #15. If you don't notice any irritation (nicking or razor burn), bump it up to a #30. Some people will say that the #15 will nick more, so they will skip it and go straight to #30. Just be careful since you have a white spoo. I'm at a point where I feel like a #40 reverse shave isn't taking off enough hair for me! lol I like it bald! I want to try a #50!


Thanks tokipoke. She was telling me that a 30 or 40 is safer than a 9 or 10. (I should have made that more clear in my post.) Maybe she doesnt realize how the adjustable blade on a Bravura works. The stationary teeth dont get any wider when you adjust the blade back. Its just that the teeth that move back and forth are more forward or backward. So it doesnt seem like she could be right. Seems like it could only be more likely to grab skin of they teeth got further apart. Thanks for your answer. Im nervous about grooming. Dont want to hurt my little bear!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Every one seems to be different. I am downright dangerous with a 30 blade, but have no problem with a 40. Other people find the reverse to be true.

Practice on yourself first if you're nervous. Try a #40 shave on your legs. Don't forget to shave your toe hair too  I'm serious, get a feel for moving your clippers around different curvy skin places in a way that gives you confidence to work on your dog.

You will hurt your dog someday, no matter how careful you are. Don't be too hard on yourself. Use a light touch, work carefully, and forgive yourself as quickly as your dog forgives you if you make a mistake.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

#9 are one of the most dangerous blades. I have just started skipping to a #10 anytime a haircut calls for a #9. Most commonly used on schnauzers and cockers anyways. If its a really sensitive white poodle then I might use a #7 #9 on the face and feet. BUT I'm a professional groomer with 11 years of experience and really know how to feel through the blades. I have a cream-white standard pup and I use #40 on her feet and sometimes a #10 #30, or #40 predending I. What mood I'm in at the time..lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

On the professional grooming boards, they say just the opposite. That the higher settings are more prone to nicking skin, and I've personally found that to be the case as well. 

A lot of #9 A-5 blades have fewer teeth (and so are spaced further apart and easier to catch skin with) than other A-5 blades but that's not the case with the Bravura. In fact, it's a nice little trick to use a #9 A-5 under blade combs for a smoother cut.

I like using the #10 setting but as I'm getting better, I find myself using the #30 more. I don't think I'm going to be using the #40 unless it's an area that's virtually impossible to nick skin, like the little wisps of hair surrounding toes. I'm not such a fan of the naked skin look.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been grooming Carley for a year. I use a #10 and I have never hurt her.


----------

